# Need Help/info in building wooden racks for smoking spices



## jmcrx2 (Feb 14, 2016)

So last night I cold smoked some Gouda and also tried my first attempt at smoking salt. I did not consider the condensation build up and unfortunately came back to creosote drips in my salt pans. 

So my question is, can I build wooden stackable racks out of wood to put spices under to keep them drip free? I wouldn't put any cheese or meat on them but use them purely as a shield to cover the spices from condensation drips. Would any untreated plywood and 2x4's work? Or is there a better method?

Any info would be much appreciated. 
Thanks!

Jason


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2016)

Preheat the smoker and preheat the cheese to above ambient temperature....  smoke with exhaust wide open so the air flow removes the moisture....   warming stuff up will prevent condensation...

Smoking stuff in a cardboard box will prevent that also....  as long as the ambient temp is around 70º...


----------



## donr (Feb 22, 2016)

I have an electric version of an ECB.  

I preheat like Dave said, and I also put a beach towel up on the top of it to insulate it as well.

Don


----------

